# Greetings From Bahrain



## Violet Sky (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello everyone, i'm Dawn from Kingdom of Bahrain, Gulf Middle East.
this forum is rad
 i hope to learn a lot.

xx


----------



## anthgrl (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## nunu (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Violet Sky (Sep 14, 2008)

thank you all <3


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Sep 15, 2008)

Delighted to have you join us here on Specktra!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 15, 2008)

welcome!


----------

